
This is the tech bubble we have been waiting for - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/cryptocurrency-ico-bubble-2017-11
======
yohann305
the author fails to mentions the cryptocurrency total volume is roughly $7B
while the dotcom bubble volume was $170B, i.e only 4% (without even removing
inflation which would lower is to 3%). It's tiny, not a bubble right now, but
it is true things can get out off hands pretty quickly. Sometimes these things
can affect the overall mindset of investors signaling them to stop investing
for now

